# Renommer une URL



## Hulot (10 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Sous Safari, je tente désespérément de renommer une URL à rallonge en un simple mot, afin que le raccourci proposé aux lecteurs soit plus net et propre (du style "cliquez ici")
 Qui a la réponse ?

Merci d'avance et BONNE JOURNEE 

Tiens, en parlant d'URL, cliques donc sur ce lien ci ! 

On déménage.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (10 Septembre 2010)

bitly. A moins que c'est pour poster sur ton site internet, dans ce cas il suffit d'un bête bout de code html.


----------



## Hulot (10 Septembre 2010)

@ Pascal77, mille excuses, mais je ne savais vraiment pas où poser ma question :rose:

@ Gr3gzz, d'accord, mais ta réponse reste pour moi du Chinois, j'ai bien essayé avec des "formules" du style:  *<a href=* mais ça ne fonctionne pas; c'est pour proposer un "raccourci" sur Viméo, dans le petit texte de présentation du film, qui renverrait à une page web illustrant une image citée dans le texte, pour info.


----------



## schwebb (10 Septembre 2010)

Hulot a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Sous Safari, je tente désespérément de renommer une URL à rallonge en un simple mot, afin que le raccourci proposé aux lecteurs soit plus net et propre (du style "cliquez ici")
> Qui a la réponse ?
> ...



Hello,

Tu as deux solutions: 

1) Si c'est sur ce forum:
- tu sélectionnes ton mot 
- tu cliques sur la boule bleue avec un maillon
- tu copies ton lien
- ton mot apparaîtra ensuite en gras, et il sera cliquable

2) Ailleurs:
Tu peux aller faire raccourcir ton url sur un site comme TinyUrl.


----------



## Hulot (10 Septembre 2010)

Merci Schwebb, ça marche, avec Tiny URL, encore merci


----------

